# Conseguir que intermitentes auto funcionen más lentos



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 13, 2010)

Un amigo quiere sustituir la lámpara delantera de sus intermitentes (incandescente, 12V y 21W) por 9 LEDs. Al quitar la bombilla todo el circuito de intermitencia funciona más rápido de lo normal. Yo supongo que es porque los LEDs consumen menos que la bombilla. Yo había pensado sustituir el consumo de la bombilla por una resistencia, pero no sé de cuánto debe ser ni cómo colocarla. ¿Puede alguien ayudarme?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 13, 2010)

Un shunt, en paralelo. Mentalmente, entre 8 y 10 ohm x 30 watt. Ojo con la resistencia que va a calentar que no derrita nada..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

Armate un destellador electrónico con un 555 o algo por el estilo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2010)

Los destelladores de coche de dos patas sufren de ese inconveniente (porque el tèrmico interno va en serie con la carga y entonces el tiempo varìa dependiendo de ella), los de tres no (ya que utilizan una carga interna) ! Creo que la tercer pata irìa a masa.

Suerte!


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 13, 2010)

Exactamente es un bimetal calculado a la corriente.. en los autos nuevos que la ECU tiene deteccion de lampara quemada/fundida se pone loca. Conecta el circuito, detecta poca corriente, y corta.. indicando falla en la lampara.. y da de nuevo... resultado led intermitente...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola.

Como dijo Fogonazo, hazlo con el 555 y allí controlas el parpadeo o intermitencias de luz de los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 13, 2010)

La idea del 555 me gusta, pero entonces tendría que desactivar el relé de intermitencias y conectar el resto de intermitentes (los laterales y traseros) al 555. ¡Menudo follón!. Además, la entrada del 555 debe tener corriente siempre, y si utilizo la que llega después del relé no debe ser así (cuando está apagado no tendrá corriente). Es lo que yo supongo. Si estoy equivocado, corregidme, por favor.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

Nop.

Dejás el relé como está y cambiás el control ese del que te hablan (el bimetálico) por un 555.
En otras palabras, el 555 no va a controlar las luces (LEDs), sino los relés.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 13, 2010)

El tema son los traseros.. tendra que cambiarlos tambien..


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Nop.
> 
> Dejás el relé como está y cambiás el control ese del que te hablan (el bimetálico) por un 555.
> En otras palabras, el 555 no va a controlar las luces (LEDs), sino los relés.
> ...



Si no tengo mal entendido, el relé es bimetálico. Si pusiera el 555 antes que el relé estaría en las mismas, y si lo pongo después el 555 no tendría sentido, puesto que el relé me está mandando pulsos de reloj (muy rápidos, pero pulsos). 
Parece que la solución pasa por cambiar el bimetálico por otro electrónico. No me gustaría hacerlo, pero si no me queda más remedio...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> El tema son los traseros.. tendra que cambiarlos tambien..


¿Te parece necesario?
Si atrás mantiene las lámparas originales... Modificando un poco las conexiones creo que se podría mantener el control por bimetálico atrás y 555 adelante.
Sí, es medio fierazo, pero puede hacerse. Y de última, cambiar todos los controles por 555 no sería demasiado trabajo. Es más, un 556 te da los dos osciladores y como los relés suelen estar juntos, cambiar el control de todos (de última) no sería demasiado complejo.
¿No?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 13, 2010)

Cacho, si es como decis vos. Si el 555 controla al rele el resto podria quedar como esta. La linea de corriente va del rele a las lamparas.. deberia funcionar..


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Te parece necesario?
> Si atrás mantiene las lámparas originales... Modificando un poco las conexiones creo que se podría mantener el control por bimetálico atrás y 555 adelante.
> Sí, es medio fierazo, pero puede hacerse. Y de última, cambiar todos los controles por 555 no sería demasiado trabajo. Es más, un 556 te da los dos osciladores y como los relés suelen estar juntos, cambiar el control de todos (de última) no sería demasiado complejo.
> ¿No?


El problema que veo es localizar en el coche las entradas al relé (supongo que irán debajo del volante, pero habría que verlo). Os adjunto esquema que he realizado con LiveWare. He puesto una resistencia variable para controlar la velocidad de parpadeo (por si hay que ajustarla) ¿Es correcto?. Y otra pregunta: ¿Se podría poner el 555 después del relé?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Más bien es algo así lo que buscás.



No dibujé el circuito del 555, ese hacelo como mejor te guste. Está bien la idea del preset y cuando lo tengas regulado ponele algo para que no se mueva más, puede ser esmalte de uñas (que no te vea tu esposa) o algo similar. Tené cuidado de no pintar el contacto del preset junto con el resto 

El 555 del otro lado podés (deberías) manejarlo desde la salida del primero. COn eso te ahorrás el preset (sólo es un detalle) y te asegurás de que vayan sincronizados. Un esquema por el estilo podés ver en el datasheet de Texas Instruments de este integrado.

Saludos


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Más bien es algo así lo que buscás.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 30593
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, esa es la solución. Ahora voy a ver si soy capaz de armarlo.

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTRA AYUDA.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

De nada.

Ah, te recomiendo poner un regulador para alimentar el 555. Usá algo que te de unos cuantos Volt de margen por debajo de la tensión de la batería para escaparte del ruido que se genera al cargarla. Uno de 6V (7806) te puede servir perfecto.
Fijate cómo funciona todo y después comentanos.

Saludos


----------



## LosVerdesBrasil (Mar 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> De nada.
> 
> Ah, te recomiendo poner un regulador para alimentar el 555. Usá algo que te de unos cuantos Volt de margen por debajo de la tensión de la batería para escaparte del ruido que se genera al cargarla. Uno de 6V (7806) te puede servir perfecto.
> Fijate cómo funciona todo y después comentanos.
> ...



Buena idea, porque, además,  la batería puede dar picos de hasta 15V, y podría "cargarme" el 555.


----------



## loren (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola, no sé qué coche tienes, pero el tema de que las lámparas aumente la frecuencia, es porque, efectivamente detecta menos consumo de lo que debería y aumenta su parpadeo, los relés tienen ese sistema para avisar al conductor de que tiene una lámpara fundida. Hay relés de intermitencia que no tienen ese sistema y no te avisan de que tienes lámparas fundidas. Podrías sustituir uno por el otro, aunque dependerá del coche que tengas y de donde vivas. En cualquier repuesto de coches podrás comentarselo y te enseñarán un catálogo de los diferentes relés que hay.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Plas82 (Jun 2, 2012)

hola, soy nuevo enel foro y queria consultar ( por que tengo muy poca idea) de que tension sale del circuito, de LosVerdeBrasil el pin 3 del 555???? por que me pasa algo parecido pero al revez, no me destellan, me quedan a medio prender los giros del auto, por lo que vi es el destellador y si lo cambio por uno que mande pulsos directo ya me saco el problema de encima, por que si empiezo a desarmar el auto para ver donde estan los relee voy a terminar desarmando todo el auto


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Plas82 dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo enel foro y queria consultar ( por que tengo muy poca idea) de que tension sale del circuito, de LosVerdeBrasil el pin 3 del 555???? por que me pasa algo parecido pero al revez, no me destellan, me quedan a medio prender los giros del auto, por lo que vi es el destellador y si lo cambio por uno que mande pulsos directo ya me saco el problema de encima, por que si empiezo a desarmar el auto para ver donde estan los relee voy a terminar desarmando todo el auto



Obligatoriamente vas a tener que buscar, (aunque sea), la conexión de las lámparas. Y si encuentras el relé (o destellador), mejor. Por otro lado, *normalmente*, los relés están en el mismo lugar que los fusibles (y demás relés obvio).

Del pin 3 del 555, sale el mismo voltaje que la alimentación, solo que con menos corriente, por eso se utiliza un transistor y un relé para aumentar la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## romemart (Ene 21, 2020)

Hola gente, me sumo a este hilo ya antiguo pero que hablan de algo que me interesa.
Arme un circuito hermoso de led secuenciales para el auto (del estilo Audi BMW) pero no me percate que el rele (al enviar señales intermites) hace que el circuito no se aprecie ya que el rele cumple su función y el circuito funciona con la entrada de 12v constantes. La solución sería quitar el rele, el tema es que el circuito solo lo instalaré en las ópticas traseras por ende adelante siguen estando los focos (bombillos) tradicionales. La pregunta es, será que con algún capacitor (condensador) lograre por solo 2 segundos me mandé la tensión que precisa el circuito cuando el rele hace su trabajo? Adjunto esquema de circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Probá de alimentar el circuito permanentemente desde luz de posición , luego , desde la luz de giro , un díodo , un capacitor a masa (10 uF ¿?)) , una resistencia para descargarlo en paralelo deeee  . . .  1k ¿? y con esa tensión manejarías la pata 4 del 555.

Vas atener que jugar con los valores del capacitor y de su resistencia de carga en paralelo , si el capacitor es chico o la resistencia baja , hará el intermitente , si el capacitor es muy grande o la resistencia de descarga también grande , seguirá un tiempo aún cuando lo hayas apagado.


----------



## romemart (Ene 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de alimentar el circuito permanentemente desde luz de posición , luego , desde la luz de giro , un díodo , un capacitor a masa (10 uF ¿?)) , una resistencia para descargarlo en paralelo deeee  . . .  1k ¿? y con esa tensión manejarías la pata 4 del 555.
> 
> Vas atener que jugar con los valores del capacitor y de su resistencia de carga en paralelo , si el capacitor es chico o la resistencia baja , hará el intermitente , si el capacitor es muy grande o la resistencia de descarga también grande , seguirá un tiempo aún cuando lo hayas apagado.


Tremenda explicación, no me había dado cuenta de eso.
Te agradezco mucho... lo voy a implementar!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Ok , sinó tenés que venir con un cable desde el tablero tomado de entre la llave de giro y el bulbo . . .


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2020)

Pregunta del 2012


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Pregunta del 2012



Las normas no permiten responder a consultas viejas , pero si es bueno , si se puede , y es lo que buscamos , consultar en un tema ya existente.


----------

